# 600D vs 1200D vs 1100D



## kkn13 (Apr 8, 2014)

hey guys im confused between the three
any pros/cons of each?
plus will they support older SLR lenses from my old EOS 500,isnt really a biggie,just in case coz i have many lenses and accessories for the 500 including the 500 itself(working condition)
heres a pic of the 500 if it makes any difference-*www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/hardwares/classics/eos/eoscamera/EOS500nRebelGKiss2/EOS500NUKA.jpg
thanks in advance


----------



## nac (Apr 8, 2014)

Is this gonna be your first digital camera? (may be your first DSLR)...

Since you have already used SLR before, it's better you feel/try the camera. If someone you know have a DSLR (any), try it. Go to a shop, check some of the DSLR in there. Later you can decide whether you want one of these or some thing else.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 8, 2014)

Among the three get the EOS 600D. The Eos 1200 is an over priced camera at the moment with Eos 600Ds sensor sans the features which makes the Eos 600 d such an excellent camera.Definitely it will be a huge step forward for you and it will make a lot of difference.


----------



## nac (Apr 8, 2014)

Inci, It's not 500D. It's EOS 500 from film era...


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes your old Lens will fit on 600D or any Canon having the EF-S mount.

- - - Updated - - -



nac said:


> Inci, It's not 500D. It's EOS 500 from film era...



Edited.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 8, 2014)

nac said:


> Is this gonna be your first digital camera? (may be your first DSLR)...
> 
> Since you have already used SLR before, it's better you feel/try the camera. If someone you know have a DSLR (any), try it. Go to a shop, check some of the DSLR in there. Later you can decide whether you want one of these or some thing else.



no its not my first dslr,my dad has a D90 , the 500 was only mine and i wanted an upgrade
i liked all 3 cameras but the similiar pricing and specs of the 1200D and the 600D + the price of the 1100D (dual lens offer) has me confused

- - - Updated - - -

thanks for ur inputs guys,have decided on the 600D 
any good lenses i should get for it 
is the dual lens offer any good or should i buy body only+lens separate?


----------



## nac (Apr 8, 2014)

Now you have choice to pick a system . Your dad have Nikon, you have Canon. If your dad has some nice collection of lenses, you could them. What are the lenses you/your dad own?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 8, 2014)

what lens of EOS 500 you have...as they are all EF mount it will fit all modern DSLR but will not autofocus ....and what lens your dad uses...if they are newer and better then better to get a Nikon DSLR


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes the EOS 600D dual lens is a great offer. The 55-250 mm Lens is a superb and a very capable Lens.It is sharp and bright too and Stabilty at 250mm is excellent. If you get the dual Kit lens at Rs 34500 to 36500 ,I consider it a superb buy,above anything else. The 600D is a very very capable body and the two lens offer is the icing on the cake!You will stand pretty covered for all the situations till you excel their capability,and that will easily cross a year!
The 18-55mm will be your all weather companion and is an excellent lens too.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 8, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Yes the EOS 600D dual lens is a great offer. The 55-250 mm Lens is a superb and a very capable Lens.It is sharp and bright too and Stabilty at 250mm is excellent. If you get the dual Kit lens at Rs 34500 to 36500 ,I consider it a superb buy,above anything else. The 600D is a very very capable body and the two lens offer is the icing on the cake!You will stand pretty covered for all the situations till you excel their capability,and that will easily cross a year!
> The 18-55mm will be your all weather companion and is an excellent lens too.


ohh thanks
btw the dual lens thing is no longer available on flipkart,will check locally
should i get this -
Canon EOS 600D DSLR Camera Rs.32166 Price in India - Buy Canon EOS 600D DSLR Camera Black Online - Canon: Flipkart.com
32k 
and maybe any other lens which u guys could recommend
my max budget for a lens is 10k (may be extended if really worth it)
is this the same lens from the dual lens offer?-
*www.flipkart.com/canon-ef-s-55-250...nses&ref=1c659322-8aa8-4c26-9d63-4dcf07a72661
im more of a leisure photographer so a basic lens with high zoom and great pics
i dont mind Tamron Lenses , have had a good experience with their lenses before
this is one of my EOS 500 lenses-
*i591.photobucket.com/albums/ss359/nikkoi/TAMRON28-200.jpg (i didnt upload this,got it in google images coz im lazy to post a pic of my camera  )
its a tamron 28 200mm aspherical lens, will this perform decently with my 600D or is it worth buying a 3rd lens(my other lenses for the 500 are smaller and stuff)

- - - Updated - - -



sujoyp said:


> what lens of EOS 500 you have...as they are all EF mount it will fit all modern DSLR but will not autofocus ....and what lens your dad uses...if they are newer and better then better to get a Nikon DSLR



i wish but my dad wont give me his lenses as such,he uses it for his business and stuff sometimes 
in general is a nikon worth ditching my 500 and its accessories?

- - - Updated - - -

im open to choices
i want value for money and great zoom and picture quality
a tried and tested one is appreciated


----------



## nac (Apr 8, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> btw the dual lens thing is now for 56k(out of my budget)
> i wish but my dad wont give me his lenses as such,he uses it for his business and stuff sometimes
> in general is a nikon worth ditching my 500 and its accessories?


What  ??? It can't be that much... MRP itself 42k, it should be under.
So, Canon to push the sales of 1200D, they have cut the discount offered for 600D  Those who were eyeing for this deal, now missed totally... Bad luck...

If your dad is using it for professional use, and think that kids  don't handle his stuffs safe, fine. We leave that NIKON idea. 
That depends on the lens collection your dad has, whether that's worth ditching Canon or not.

And one thing... this "im more of a leisure photographer" made me to think "Wouldn't 1100D be enough?" Check the very first post of this link, and decide.
Which DSLR should I buy


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 8, 2014)

nac said:


> What  ??? It can't be that much... MRP itself 42k, it should be under.
> So, Canon to push the sales of 1200D, they have cut the discount offered for 600D  Those who were eyeing for this deal, now missed totally... Bad luck...
> 
> If your dad is using it for professional use, and think that kids  don't handle his stuffs safe, fine. We leave that NIKON idea.
> ...



its not 56k i mistook another bundle for the dual lens one my bad 

- - - Updated - - -

i like the 600D's body better with the rubber grip and stuff, the 1100D was nice but i didnt like the plasticky finish as it made it slightly slippery for me to hold

my dads not a pro photographer  he just uses it to photograph our products for our FB page and for brochures , menus etc but he doesnt let me use it 

am open to ur opinions though incase the 1100D is a better VFM camera
Btw is my old lens worth using with a DSLR as such?i love its zoom and grip but i also liked the:-
55-250mm
*www.flipkart.com/canon-ef-s-55-250...nses&ref=1c659322-8aa8-4c26-9d63-4dcf07a72661

its better than my old lens on paper (older 28-200mm)


----------



## nac (Apr 8, 2014)

Fine, then  Let's say he is using it for little more serious stuff than a hobbyist/enthusiast. 
If you don't like 1100D, I doubt you would 1200D. Up to my knowledge 600D's best offer was around 28k (body with 18-55 kit lens). 

List out the lenses you have for your EOS 500. People here can tell what those lenses can and can't with 600D. As Sujoy said, they sure can mount but AFing, metering and all... depends. If you think you yourself can figure out that, fine. But just to fill our curiosity you can list out what the lenses you have.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 8, 2014)

nac said:


> Fine, then  Let's say he is using it for little more serious stuff than a hobbyist/enthusiast.
> If you don't like 1100D, I doubt you would 1200D. Up to my knowledge 600D's best offer was around 28k (body with 18-55 kit lens).
> 
> List out the lenses you have for your EOS 500. People here can tell what those lenses can and can't with 600D. As Sujoy said, they sure can mount but AFing, metering and all... depends. If you think you yourself can figure out that, fine. But just to fill our curiosity you can list out what the lenses you have.



i dont have much use for the other two lenses ,they came with the camera when i bought it and i never use it coz the 28-200mm was a monster compared to them, ill list it out at night if like u like but my main concern was 28-200mm compatibility

unless this is a deal breaker(the dual lens offer for 42k on amazon india , no longer on flipkart)
Canon EOS 600D Combo Kit with 8GB Card and Camera Bag: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 8, 2014)

best VFM would be getting a 1100D +kit and using your 28-200 along with that ...it will cost you just 18k I suppose ...and fullfill your requirement of leisure family holiday pics ...if you want to go higher just get 600D+kit ...no need of a 55-250 as you already have a 28-200 and range will overlap ...for some serious zoom later you can get a sigma 150-500 or canon 300mm if required


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 8, 2014)

im guessing ill have to try out the old lens in a store or something with a 600D 

though im ready to get the dual lens thing if i get it on flipkart(no longer listed  ) or locally
locally i was getting the 1100D dual lens for 10k lesser than the 600D with dual lens hopefully the price should be lesser


incase i dont get the dual lens and just the 18-55mm bundle,
is this a suitable substitute for the dual lens offer?-
Canon EF-S 55 - 250 mm f/4-5.6 IS II Lens - Canon: Flipkart.com

- - - Updated - - -



sujoyp said:


> best VFM would be getting a 1100D +kit and using your 28-200 along with that ...it will cost you just 18k I suppose ...and fullfill your requirement of leisure family holiday pics ...if you want to go higher just get 600D+kit ...no need of a 55-250 as you already have a 28-200 and range will overlap ...for some serious zoom later you can get a sigma 150-500 or canon 300mm if required



ohh okk i guess ill get the 600D with the 18-55mm and continue with the 28-200mm and maybe buy a better lens later then
i think ill try it out then
thanks for ur help guys 
really appreciated 
, if anyone has a deal or something im still open for a while more
in the meantime im gonna check a few local shops


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 8, 2014)

but why do you want to get another lens of the same focal length...you have 28-200 and you want 55-250 soo just a 50mm worth of more focal length ...not a good idea bro ...yes there is IS in 55-250 but ask people using tammy 70-300 non IS and they too get decent shots ...


oops so you have updated your text  ...yaah check with a local shop with your old lens and if it works fine dont bother spending on 55-250


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 8, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> but why do you want to get another lens of the same focal length...you have 28-200 and you want 55-250 soo just a 50mm worth of more focal length ...not a good idea bro ...yes there is IS in 55-250 but ask people using tammy 70-300 non IS and they too get decent shots ...
> 
> 
> oops so you have updated your text  ...yaah check with a local shop with your old lens and if it works fine dont bother spending on 55-250


yeah thanks for ur inputs man! will post more when i return


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 8, 2014)

Search in stores for the dual lens 600D you will get it at a very good price,some even bought it for Rs 34500.Even the single lens is available for Rs 29/31K max.

Your Dad dosnt share his D90 with you,great,when you get the 600D ask him for a friendly challenge to focus in low light with or without live view with the D90 and shock him with the speed of your 600D in same low light. He will become a fan of your 600D apart from the other things.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 9, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Search in stores for the dual lens 600D you will get it at a very good price,some even bought it for Rs 34500.Even the single lens is available for Rs 29/31K max.
> 
> Your Dad dosnt share his D90 with you,great,when you get the 600D ask him for a friendly challenge to focus in low light with or without live view with the D90 and shock him with the speed of your 600D in same low light. He will become a fan of your 600D apart from the other things.


hahaha yeah  ill do that 
i was offered the dual lens 1100D bundle for 30k locally but i dont like the grip, im trying some more shops to see if they have the 600D with dual lens, if not ill get the 600D with the 85mm for now and maybe another lens later


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 9, 2014)

85mm lens ??? really and that 85mm lens will have a field of view of 135mm on 600d ...that will be too telephoto for any purpose ....what are you planning to do with that.

let me tell you your old slr works at 35mm format but these new cropped sensor or APSC DSLR works at 35*1.6 for canon and 35*1.5 for nikon...soo a 28-200 lens on old SLR will have a view of 28-200 but that same lens will have a view of 45-320 mm on 600D


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 9, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> 85mm lens ??? really and that 85mm lens will have a field of view of 135mm on 600d ...that will be too telephoto for any purpose ....what are you planning to do with that.
> 
> let me tell you your old slr works at 35mm format but these new cropped sensor or APSC DSLR works at 35*1.6 for canon and 35*1.5 for nikon...soo a 28-200 lens on old SLR will have a view of 28-200 but that same lens will have a view of 45-320 mm on 600D



sorry not 85mm i meant 18-55mm(typo thanks to my phone  )

i meant ill buy this-(locally)
Canon EOS 600D DSLR Camera Rs.35885 Price in India - Buy Canon EOS 600D DSLR Camera Black Online - Canon: Flipkart.com

and for the 2nd lens ill use my old 22-200mm Tamron and maybe buy another lens later

- - - Updated - - -



sujoyp said:


> let me tell you your old slr works at 35mm format but these new cropped sensor or APSC DSLR works at 35*1.6 for canon and 35*1.5 for nikon...soo a 28-200 lens on old SLR will have a view of 28-200 but that same lens will have a view of 45-320 mm on 600D


how does this affect the photos/functionality could you elaborate?im a casual photographer(travel etc) so im a bit confused here


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 9, 2014)

this effect the area covered in a photograph ......like if u buy a 18-55mm lens it will be as wide as a 28-88 mm lens on your old slr


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 9, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> this effect the area covered in a photograph ......like if u buy a 18-55mm lens it will be as wide as a 28-88 mm lens on your old slr


ohh okk thanks


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 22, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> this effect the area covered in a photograph ......like if u buy a 18-55mm lens it will be as wide as a 28-88 mm lens on your old slr



i finally bought the 1200D locally from a known store for 35k
got dual lens + 8gb sd card + carry bag
he said 600D is EOL soon so i dropped the idea, only difference is the lack of flip screen which i can live with  
its got a great grip unlike the 1100D and is similiar to 600D
my old lens works on it perfectly but its too soft when fully zoomed but 55-250mm is a great lens as well
thanks for ur help guys,satisfied with the 1200D!!


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 22, 2014)

thats great...congrats..can you post some pics of your new DSLR


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 22, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> thats great...congrats..can you post some pics of your new DSLR



sure will do it first thing in the morning
btw is a scratch gard necessary for the display?


----------



## nac (Apr 23, 2014)

Congrats and happy clicking.

It's necessary if you want to protect LCD from getting scratched.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 23, 2014)

generally there is no way you will scratch the LCD cause its not a touchscreen...you dont have to touch it....I just feel only our nose gets rub against the lcd which will not not scratch LCD


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 23, 2014)

^I received a free LCD protector for my Cam when I bought it. It was an original Sony LCD protector sent to me by Sony itself by mail , 10 days post the purchase.


----------

